# How would "you" finish bright brass?



## JD Combs Sr (Jun 17, 2010)

I am converting an empty 30-06 cartridge to a bullet pen.  I am using  this kit:





(THIS IS NOT MY PEN, ONLY THE PICTURE THAT THE VENDOR SHOWS WITH THE  KIT.)

I will be using every thing in the kit except the casing shaped tube.   This is a progress photo I sent to the customer.  She gave me the casing  because it was her fathers and she wants to give it to him for fathers  day as gift pen.



All the markings and labeling are for the customers benefit.

The real casing of course does not have any protective coating on it.   after I get it more or less shined up (I am leaving some distress on it)  what would you recommend that I coat it with to keep it from  tarnishing?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Powder coat is what most here use .


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 17, 2010)

I generally powder-coat my bullet pen kits, but I also offer no finish (just in case the customer _likes_ tarnish) and brass-lacquer.  Brass lacquer is not as durable as powder-paint, but it does not require a powder-coat gun nor oven.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

I use Brasso or Flitz with micromesh to 12000 and just leave it that way. Brass keeps tarnishing no matter what "coating" I put over the top of it. That way when it does tarnish, I can clean it with more Brasso, Semi-Chrome or Flitz and a fiber towel.

A tip....Once you use flitz or metal polish on the mm pads, I seperate these pads and only use them for metal. Flitz makes a big ole mess over CA.


----------



## Monty (Jun 17, 2010)

Sylvanite said:


> I generally powder-coat my bullet pen kits, but I also offer no finish (just in case the customer _likes_ tarnish) and brass-lacquer.  Brass lacquer is not as durable as powder-paint, but it does not require a powder-coat gun nor oven.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


Ditto. PC or no finish.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 18, 2010)

No finish here (I don't do casings, but I do use a lot of brass). I instruct my customers to use Brasso if it tarnishes.


----------



## pssherman (Jun 18, 2010)

I use PC on mine. I tried the spray lacquer for wood but it chips very easily and can be scratched off with your fnigernails.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 18, 2010)

I MM to 12000 and put 2-3 coats of renwax.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jun 18, 2010)

Sylvanite said:


> I generally powder-coat my bullet pen kits, but I also offer no finish (just in case the customer _likes_ tarnish) and brass-lacquer.  Brass lacquer is not as durable as powder-paint, but it does not require a powder-coat gun nor oven.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric





ldb2000 said:


> Powder coat is what most here use .



Thanks for all the helpful hints guys.  I ended up using CA just as I do  on my wooden pens mainly because I already had it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Sylvanite I will be checking into powder coating for future use.  I  have this same posting on the IAP sight and probably 95% of the  recommendations are to use powder coating.

Thanks again everyone.


----------

